# Deer ticks



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it just me, or is this a year FULL of deer ticks? I think I pulled about a half dozen of the nasty little buggers off me this weekend. One of them was stuck pretty darn good to my side, I got him off without the head pulling off of him but I'm still kind of worried about lyme disease. Anyone got some picks of what a bad bite would look like? Right now my bite looks like an irritated masquito bite and I've never seen a tick bite like this, but I've never been bitten by a deer tick before this. Am I worried about nothing, or should I be concerned and go to the doctor?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

Keep an eye on it. What I've heard is that if you had brought the tick in to the Dr.,you could have had the tick checked to determine if it was carrying lymes or not. I am not sure about that however. They say the tick bite "in most cases" that are lymes will cause a red circle around the bite area. Check out the web there is a ton of info out there. start here www.lyme.org


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought it was lyme disease that made the circle, but I wasn't sure. Right now it's just poofy and itchy, but no circle yet. I'll watch it and make sure the doc knows about it if it does get circled. I've heard that it circles right away after the tick bites, but I'm not sure how reliable the source is.


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

not saying it to be rude no one is a doctor on here so go see a doctor


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

How do you know nobody's a doctor on here? :huh: There's a lot of people on here so I thought maybe someone would be able to help me, even if they aren't an M.D. Although there probably aren't a whole lot of doctors who can find the time to hunt and fish, they're pretty busy people...


----------

